# Boiling Chips - Preventing Boil Over



## rusty (May 1, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_chip


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 4, 2013)

Cool finding this could be used in wet ashing processes on the other thread


----------



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> Cool finding this could be used in wet ashing processes on the other thread



Absolutely not.
Wet ashing is done in closed titanium reactors. Whoever do it in any other way is just crazy.


----------

